# Can we say WAHOO!!!!



## msgamefish27 (Mar 31, 2012)

My Sunday started @ 3:30am and oh what a day we had!!! Marshall, myself, Jackie, Trevor and Preston went out in our boat, Seas Divided and trolled for roughly 3 hours and within the second bait out our brand new lure got nailed and lost it, must have been a wahoo with sharp teeth, 45 min later the deep running wazuree (mispelled I'm sure) got tagged and released, at least we kept that lure.We then headed over near the nipple and blue water baby!!! There was a nice weed line for about a 4-5 mile stretch. It took us about 30 min before we caught our first fish which was a nice size mahi that Jackie reeled in, then I caught this beautiful Wahoo (about a 40+lb'er), took me about 5 min to get him to the boat but boy what fun that was!!!
We headed back home and trolled until we hit the chum area then I hit full throttle to the pass. Beautiful view as well.
Great times with good friends!!! Ready for next weekend


----------



## msgamefish27 (Mar 31, 2012)

More pics from the day....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## msgamefish27 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is a sweet video of the whole catch.....








:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a nice Wahooooo!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pictures and nice video. Was nice out there huh?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report and pics. Looks great out there.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Boy, what a day, i wish we had stayed a little longer down there.


----------

